# Ran Zipper - No HMO/MRV?



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

I just ran zipper on my 2nd tivo unit, but for some reason I'm not seeing any of the HMO options that I see on my other hacked unit. The installation appeared to go fine. When I reboot my Tivo, fakecall is running. I can telnet to it. I can access it through TivoWeb Plus. So everything else appeared to work, but I don't see the "Music & Photos" option on the main menu.

Any ideas?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

jmarks2001 said:


> I just ran zipper on my 2nd tivo unit, but for some reason I'm not seeing any of the HMO options that I see on my other hacked unit. The installation appeared to go fine. When I reboot my Tivo, fakecall is running. I can telnet to it. I can access it through TivoWeb Plus. So everything else appeared to work, but I don't see the "Music & Photos" option on the main menu.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


See if you have 30-sec skip. If you don't, run superpatch and set_mrv_name manually.


----------



## jmarks2001 (Dec 14, 2003)

Nope, no 30-sec skip. Should superpatch and set_mrv be in the enhancements folder. If not, where would I find them? Or can I just FTP them then run?


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

If they're on your Tivo, they'll be in the /hacks direcotory. If not, FTP them.


----------



## PeterGriffin (May 25, 2005)

jmarks2001 said:


> I just ran zipper on my 2nd tivo unit, but for some reason I'm not seeing any of the HMO options that I see on my other hacked unit. The installation appeared to go fine. When I reboot my Tivo, fakecall is running. I can telnet to it. I can access it through TivoWeb Plus. So everything else appeared to work, but I don't see the "Music & Photos" option on the main menu.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Did you run tweak? It's in the hacks directory. It sounds like you forgot to run it.


----------

